# Ero sicuro che Chiara era/fosse sincera



## lahesa

Ciao a tutti!
Adesso ho cominciato di studiare concordanza e mi va male 

Ma specialmente non capisco soluzione di questa frase:
Ero sicuro che Chiara (non essere)fosse sincera durante l'interrogatorio.

Perche' e' usato congiuntivo imperfetto? Non avrebbe usare indicativo? Per esempio "era"?

p.s. se non c'e' problema coreggete i miei sbagli nel scritto


----------



## Necsus

lahesa said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti!
> Ho cominciato adesso a studiare la concordanza (dei tempi) e ho qualche difficoltà
> 
> Ma in particolare non capisco la soluzione di questa frase:
> Ero sicuro che Chiara (non essere) non fosse (stata) sincera durante l'interrogatorio.
> 
> Perche' e' stato usato il congiuntivo imperfetto? Non dovrebbe essere usato l'indicativo?  Per esempio "era"?
> 
> p.s. se non c'e' problema coreggete i miei errori di scrittura


Ciao, lahesa e benvenuto/a in WRF!
Hai ragione, con _sicuro_ di norma si mette l'indicativo, ma quando ci si riferisce a una situazione passata si può ricorrere al congiuntivo per indicare che la sicurezza è stata successivamente smentita dalla realtà. Prendendo come esempio la tua frase: _ero sicuro che Chiara non fosse (stata) sincera durante l'interrogatorio, *ma poi mi sono reso conto che aveva detto la verità*_.
E ovviamente si usa il congiuntivo anche quando la frase è negativa: _*non *ero sicuro che Chiara fosse sincera_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora, indicativo se (sappiamo adesso) ha detto la verità, ma se è ovvio che questo non è il caso, per rendere l'idea che si era ingannato, si usa il congiuntivo, è questo quello che hai detto Necsus?


----------



## Katiolina

Necsus said:


> Ciao, lahesa e benvenuto/a in WRF!
> Hai ragione, con _sicuro_ di norma si mette l'indicativo, ma quando ci si riferisce a una situazione passata si può ricorrere al congiuntivo per indicare che la sicurezza è stata successivamente smentita dalla realtà. Prendendo come esempio la tua frase: _ero sicuro che Chiara non fosse (stata) sincera durante l'interrogatorio, *ma poi mi sono reso conto che aveva detto la verità*_.
> E ovviamente si usa il congiuntivo anche quando la frase è negativa: _*non *ero sicuro che Chiara fosse sincera_.


 
Io utlizzo sempre il congiuntivo, in entrambi i casi.

- ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON FOSSE STATA SINCERA, MA POI MI SONO DOVUTO RICREDERE.
- ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON FOSSE STATA SINCERA! INFATTI L'HANNO CONDANNATA.


Al contrario invece, mi è venuto in mente un esempio:

- IERI ERA IL MIO COMPLEANNO. ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON SAREBBE VENUTA ALLA MIA FESTA, MA POI L'HO VISTA ENTRARE E CORRERE A SALUTARMI.

- IERI ERA IL MIO COMPLEANNO. ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON SAREBBE VENUTA ALLA MIA FESTA! OGGI NON MI HA NEANCHE MANDATO UN BIGLIETTINO DI SCUSE.


+ aggiungo...

- COME DICI? IERI HAI INCONTRATO CHIARA ALLA MIA FESTA? ERO SICURO CHE NON FOSSE VENUTA!!! NON L'HO VISTA PER NIENTE!!

... giusto??

K.


----------



## tericcia

Katiolina said:


> Io utlizzo sempre il congiuntivo, in entrambi i casi.
> 
> - ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON FOSSE STATA SINCERA, MA POI MI SONO DOVUTO RICREDERE.
> - ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON FOSSE ERA STATA SINCERA! INFATTI L'HANNO CONDANNATA.
> 
> 
> Al contrario invece, mi è venuto in mente un esempio:
> 
> - IERI ERA IL MIO COMPLEANNO. ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON SAREBBE VENUTA ALLA MIA FESTA, MA POI L'HO VISTA ENTRARE E CORRERE A SALUTARMI.
> 
> - IERI ERA IL MIO COMPLEANNO. ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON SAREBBE VENUTA ALLA MIA FESTA! OGGI NON MI HA NEANCHE MANDATO UN BIGLIETTINO DI SCUSE.
> 
> 
> + aggiungo...
> 
> - COME DICI? IERI HAI INCONTRATO CHIARA ALLA MIA FESTA? ERO SICURO CHE NON FOSSE VENUTA!!! NON L'HO VISTA PER NIENTE!!
> 
> ... giusto??
> 
> K.


Nel primo esempio io avrei usato ERA, senza dubbio.
Nel secondo va sempre bene il congiuntivo perchè l'azione espressa da questo è successiva rispetto a quella della frase principale: SAPEVO (durante la festa) che non SAREBBE venuta(entro la fine della festa!).
La mia umile opinione.


----------



## nic4

*Ero sicuro che era sbagliato*
Ciao,

la frase in oggetto riportata è, a vostro avviso, corretta?

Grazie!


----------



## Einstein

Sono io l'autore della frase in oggetto! Inizialmente volevo dire "fosse", ma poi ho pensato: non occorre sempre, per esempio non occorre un congiuntivo (credo) in "mi hanno detto che era sbagliato". Il mio ragionamento (appoggiato da Necsus) era che, siccome ne ero sicuro ed era anche vero, andava bene l'indicativo. Invece nic4 è del parere che il congiuntivo ci vuole lo stesso.
 Adesso mi tengo fuori, ma aspetto con interesse lo svolgimento della discussione!


----------



## Necsus

Einstein said:


> Eh, ci ho provato! In un primo momento volevo dire "fosse", ma poi mi è venuto il dubbio: siccome è vero, non devo usare l'indicativo? Invece no! Grazie.


Mi permetto di dissentire da nic. Il tuo dubbio era più che lecito, Einstein, infatti grammaticalmente è corretto dire _'ero sicuro che era sbagliato'_, perché 'essere sicuri' esprime una certezza, anche se soggettiva. Si userà invece il congiuntivo nelle forme negativa e interrogativa, dove tale sicurezza non sussiste. Nella forma affermativa, a mio giudizio, è possibile usare il congiuntivo solo se la sicurezza di cui sopra si è poi dimostrata infondata, ovvero nel tuo caso avresti potuto dire 'ero sicuro che fosse giusto' (invece era sbagliato). Anche se in realtà qui dovresti invertire gli aggettivi, perché di fatto è giusto come avevi detto.


----------



## nic3

Necsus said:


> Mi permetto di dissentire da nic. Il tuo dubbio era più che lecito, Einstein, infatti grammaticalmente è corretto dire _'ero sicuro che era sbagliato'_, perché 'essere sicuri' esprime una certezza, anche se soggettiva. Si userà invece il congiuntivo nelle forme negativa e interrogativa, dove tale sicurezza non sussiste. Nella forma affermativa, a mio giudizio, è possibile usare il congiuntivo solo se la sicurezza di cui sopra si è poi dimostrata infondata, ovvero nel tuo caso avresti potuto dire 'ero sicuro che fosse giusto' (invece era sbagliato). Anche se in realtà qui dovresti invertire gli aggettivi, perché di fatto è giusto come avevi detto.





Credo che a tal proposito sia necessaria una precisazione.
E' d'obbligo infatti osservare come si stia progressivamente modificando il tipo di correlazione dell'italiano tradizionale che fino a qualche tempo fa era l'unico che si potesse considerare grammaticale .
E' noto oramai da tempo ( facciamo riferimento agli ultimi quarant'anni ) come si sia affermato nell'italiano scritto un fenomeno già presente nell'italiano parlato ossia la “regressione del congiuntivo”. Questo comporta che, al di là dei casi in cui  il suo utilizzo non ammette deroghe, esso viene sempre più abbandonato in favore del’indicativo in costruzioni in cui era considerato ( e da alcuni lo è ancora ) obbligatorio.
Valutiamo ad es. l’espressione  “io credo che sia giusto” , “io credo che è giusto”.
Alcuni riterranno naturale l’esempio col congiuntivo e innaturale o sgradevole quello con l’indicativo. Questo è un classico caso in cui la lingua è in evoluzione e non vi è in merito una parere definitivo. La frase costruita col congiuntivo è certa e assolutamente corretta ; l’espressione costruita con l’indicativo,invece, è più facilmente usata nella lingua parlata (dove la grammatica non è sempre “punto di riferimento”) 
Se l’espressione col congiuntivo accentua il valore di opinione del verbo credere, usata con l’indicativo ne sottolinea il carattere confidenziale,immediato e potremmo aggiungere popolaresco. L’indicativo accentua inoltre il valore della “convinzione” espressa in questo caso dal verbo credere.


----------



## Necsus

nic3 said:


> Credo che a tal proposito sia necessaria una precisazione.


A parte l'espressione esattamente opposta del tuo esempio, il fatto che si possa condividere o meno non autorizza in alcun modo, soprattutto nei confronti di un non madrelingua italiano, la _correzione_ di una frase costruita correttamente e secondo i canoni dalla grammatica con una non certificata come:


			
				nic4 said:
			
		

> Ero sicuro che_* FOSSE*_ sbagliato...


----------



## nic3

In tutta franchezza non capisco la polemica. Precisare un concetto ha solo l'intento di aiutare a comprendere meglio soprattutto chi non è madrelingua italiano. Non credo che riproporre ed aiutare a comprendere meglio le "sfumature" della nostra lingua possa e debba venire inteso come "bacchettare" colui che ha richiesto chiarimenti.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sì, ma Necsus ti stava dicendo che apparentemente hai ritoccato una frase che era già giusta prima, rendendola di correttezza quantomeno opinabile.


----------



## nic4

In effetti, a mio avviso, ritengo che sia più corretto utilizzare il congiuntivo anziché l'indicativo, che, per quanto corretto sia, è usato per lo più nella lingua parlata e colloquiale. 
Proprio perche Einstein è un madrelingua inglese le precisazioni e i chiarimenti sono da ritenersi apprezzati.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Il punto è che Necsus ha difeso l'uso dell'indicativo in questo caso specifico con una ben precisa motivazione, e non semplicemente perché suona più colloquiale. Umilmente propongo semmai di partire da questa per basare la discussione.


----------



## nic4

Io ho solo espresso la mia opinione in merito. La motivazione di Necsus non è assoluta e non trova riscontro nelle grammatiche che ho consultato.
Sarà che non sono propenso all'uso colloquiale della lingua..


----------



## Necsus

nic3 said:


> In tutta franchezza non capisco la polemica. Precisare un concetto ha solo l'intento di aiutare a comprendere meglio soprattutto chi non è madrelingua italiano.


È normale che tu non capisca la polemica perché di fatto non c'era l'intenzione di sollevarne una...! A meno che non la si voglia trovare per forza. E anche se la si volesse trovare, non sarebbe nei tuoi confronti, quanto casomai in quelli di _nic4._ A meno che, di nuovo, per contribuire al forum tu non abbia scelto un doppio nic(k), vista la minima differenza numerica tra i due. 
Quanto al _precisare_, ti/vi rispondo sotto...



nic4 said:


> In effetti, a mio avviso, ritengo che sia più corretto utilizzare il congiuntivo anziché l'indicativo, che, per quanto corretto sia, è usato per lo più nella lingua parlata e colloquiale. Proprio perche Einstein è un madrelingua inglese le precisazioni e i chiarimenti sono da ritenersi apprezzati.


La questione lingua scritta/parlata è largamente dibattuta nel forum, e non intendo riprenderla qui. Ma attenzione all'ipercorrettismo.
Quello che io volevo _precisare_ con il mio post è invece che non è possibile considerare (se non a posteriori) _precisazione_ un'affermazione che non ha affatto questa forma: non si è parlato, nel post che forse è andato perso nello spostamento della discussione, ma che io avevo poi citato nel mio, di "aiutare a comprendere meglio le 'sfumature' della nostra lingua", bensì è stata fatta una _correzione_ tout court. E dal momento che le preferenze espressive personali ancora non vengono riconosciute come regole (in base alle quali potrebbe invece essere lecito correggere qualcuno), a mio modo di vedere è fondamentale specificare fin dall'inizio con chiarezza che sono tali, soprattutto a un madrelingua non italiano.


----------



## nic4

Io e nic3 siamo due persone diverse, la questione è stata già posta (e da me chiarita) da un moderatore.. 

Comunque, soprattutto a un madrelingua, ritengo sia giusto sottolineare e correggere, almeno a livello scritto, una tale frase. 
Come similmente correggerei la frase: "_a me_*mi*_ piace_" (che colloquialmente è corretta) con _"a me piace". _


----------



## Necsus

nic4 said:


> Io e nic3 siamo due persone diverse, la questione è stata già posta (e da me chiarita) da un moderatore..


Il che onestamente mi fa piacere. Mi scuso per la battuta innocente, ma la coincidenza era notevole, e io purtroppo sono ben lontano dall'essere informato su tutto ciò che avviene nel forum.



nic4 said:


> Comunque, soprattutto a un madrelingua, ritengo sia giusto sottolineare e correggere, almeno a livello scritto, una tale frase.


Si parlava di un _non_ madrelingua, e ho già detto che ci si è limitati alla sola correzione, con le implicazioni che questo comporta.



nic4 said:


> Come similmente correggerei la frase: "_a me _*mi*_ piace_" (che colloquialmente è corretta) con _"a me piace"._


E qui, a posizioni invertite su scritto/parlato, non posso fare a meno di constatare che abbiamo opinioni abbastanza divergenti (a me mi). Ma in un forum questo è sicuramente positivo, purché il dibattito non diventi sterile, come rischia di succedere a questo, da cui, almeno per il momento, mi congedo ringraziando coloro che vi hanno preso parte.


----------



## Einstein

Intervengo un attimo. Sono ben consapevole che a livello colloquiale il congiuntivo viene spesso sostituito con l'indicativo. Qui però, come ha precisato anche MunchnerFax, non era una questione di colloquiale/formale, ma di un caso, al parere di Necsus, in cui fosse corretto usare l'indicativo.
Uno dice:
_- Ero sicuro che Poirot fosse francese (e invece è belga)._
Un altro dice:
_- È belga? Ecco, ero sicuro che lo era!_

A me interessa leggere qualche altra opinione in proposito.


----------



## nic4

..in questo caso io direi, senza alcun dubbio:_ "Ecco, ero sicuro che lo *fosse*!"_
Non userei mai l'indicativo. 
La discussione è di notevole interesse, attendo anch'io opinioni in merito!


----------



## Montesacro

Einstein said:


> Intervengo un attimo. Sono ben consapevole che a livello colloquiale il congiuntivo viene spesso sostituito con l'indicativo. Qui però, come ha precisato anche MunchnerFax, non era una questione di colloquiale/formale, ma di un caso, al parere di Necsus, in cui fosse corretto usare l'indicativo.
> Uno dice:
> _- Ero sicuro che Poirot fosse francese (e invece è belga)._
> Un altro dice:
> _- È belga? Ecco, ero sicuro che lo era!_
> 
> A me interessa leggere qualche altra opinione in proposito.


 
Voto per l'indicativo. Sulla sua correttezza in questi casi, le argomentazioni di Necsus mi paiono condivisibili ed esaurienti.

In generale poi, come nota a margine, trovo che tra indicativo e congiuntivo risulti molto più fastidioso l'abuso di quest'ultimo.



Tornando all'esempio di Einstein, si potrebbe anche aggirare completamente l'ostacolo:

Uno dice:
_- Ero sicuro che Poirot fosse francese (e invece è belga)._
Un altro dice:
_- È belga? Ah ecco, ne ero sicuro!_

(ci ho pensato un po' su e probabilmente è la versione che mi verrebbe più naturale).


----------



## nic4

Penso che a scuola non insegnino, in questi casi, ad usare l'indicativo..


----------



## Ranocchietta

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4369&ctg_id=44

A quanto dice l'Accademia della Crusca, il congiuntivo nasce come verbo per le proposizioni subordinate (e quindi andrebbe usato in TUTTI gli esempi fatti finora); nell'evoluzione linguistica recente, è ammesso l'uso dell'indicativo per dare una diversa sfumatura alla frase (come discusso in questo thread con riferimento alla certezza o incertezza di chi parla), ed è obbligatorio l'indicativo se la subordinata è retta da alcuni verbi che esprimono giudizio o percezione.


----------



## nic4

Ranocchietta said:


> http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4369&ctg_id=44
> 
> A quanto dice l'Accademia della Crusca, il congiuntivo nasce come verbo per le proposizioni subordinate (e quindi* andrebbe usato in TUTTI gli esempi fatti finora*); nell'evoluzione linguistica recente, è ammesso l'uso dell'indicativo per dare una diversa sfumatura alla frase (come discusso in questo thread con riferimento alla certezza o incertezza di chi parla), ed* è obbligatorio l'indicativo se* la subordinata è retta da alcuni verbi che esprimono giudizio o percezione.


 
Andrebbe usato in tutti gli esempi o è obbligatorio l'indicativo in alcuni casi?

Grazie per la delucidazione


----------



## Ranocchietta

Sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca (vedi link nel mio precedente post) è scritto:

Richiedono l’indicativo, solitamente, i verbi che esprimono giudizio o percezione, tra cui _accorgersi, affermare, confermare, constatare, dichiarare, dimostrare, dire, giurare, insegnare, intuire, notare, percepire, promettere, ricordare, riflettere, rispondere, sapere, scoprire, scrivere, sentire, sostenere, spiegare, udire, vedere_. 

Negli esempi fatti in questo thread la proposizione reggente è sempre "ero sicuro che" e quindi, dato che (i) non si tratta di uno dei verbi sopra elencati e che (ii) regge una subordinata, secondo il retaggio grammaticale latino _andrebbe_ usato il condizionale. 
Però sappiamo tutti che la lingua è in continua evoluzione e si può dire, anche in base a questa ampia discussione, che è discretamente affermato l'uso dell'indicativo per esprimere certezza e del congiuntivo per esprimere incertezza.
Personalmente trovo di gran lunga preferibile il suono di

- ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON FOSSE STATA SINCERA! INFATTI L'HANNO CONDANNATA.

rispetto a 

- ERO SICURO CHE CHIARA NON ERA STATA SINCERA! INFATTI L'HANNO CONDANNATA.

ma non credo che oggi si possa definire un errore (duemila anni fa sicuramente sì - e non saprei dire da quando ha smesso di esserlo).

E sempre dallo stesso sito con riferimento al tempo verbale richiesto dal verbo reggente:

Reggono il congiuntivo i verbi che esprimono “una volizione (ordine, preghiera, permesso), un’aspettativa (desiderio, timore, sospetto), un’opinione o una persuasione”, tra cui: _accettare, amare, aspettare, assicurarsi, attendere, augurare, chiedere, *credere*_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma "essere sicuro" significa "sapere" o "credere" ? Tutto qua, no ?


----------



## nic4

Grazie Ranocchietta, molto utile il tuo post. Purtroppo io non posso accedere all'Accademia della Crusca..
Anch'io comunque preferisco usare, in questo caso, il congiuntivo.


----------



## Dafne79

L'italiano standard non accetta l'indicativo con i verbi di opinione quali credere, pensare, ritenere... 
E non si tratta solo di una questione di registro (vedasi l'articolo dell'accademia della Crusca sopramenzionato).

Tale norma trova la sua ragione d'essere nel fatto che, in italiano, *un'opinione viene sempre percepita* da chi parla come *soggettiva*. 

Se affermo: "Penso che sia giusto!", esprimo la mia opinione, la quale e' relativa e non costituisce una verità assoluta, a prescindere da quanto io ne sia convinto.
E' il mio parere,* ne sono assolutamente convinto, ma non collima necessariamente con il tuo*, e dunque non si tratta di una verità assoluta che deve per forza essere condivisa da tutti.

Si tratta di una delle meravigliose grandi differenze che caratterizzano la nostra lingua rispetto altre lingue romanze  (il francese o lo spagnolo) e che dimostra come la cultura, il sentire e il modo di vedere il mondo di un popolo influiscano direttamente sul linguaggio parlato.

È altresì vero che al giorno d'oggi il congiuntivo sembra essere sempre più accantonato a favore dell'indicativo per diverse ragioni tra le quali:

- la globalizzazione e le maggiori interferenze linguistico-culturali tra i popoli, che spingono verso l'omologazione delle culture;

- la maggior complessità del congiuntivo rispetto all'indicativo non si confà alle modalità di comunicazione odierne che tendono alla semplificazione estrema, spesso al semplicismo, e alla rapidità;

- l'ignoranza, la pigrizia, l'arroganza e la cafonaggine dei giornalisti, dei mezzi di comunicazione, dei politici, e degli opinionisti italiani, ma anche di parte della popolazione italiana. In particolar modo sono i mediocri personaggi della politica italiana coloro i quali sembrano gradire l'utilizzo dell'indicativo con i verbi di opinione, che condisce la loro oratoria fatta di insulti, grugniti, convinzioni e verità assolute (insomma "fatti, non pugnette!").

Per concludere, in quanto madrelingua italiano e studioso della lingua, mi sento di appoggiare l'utilizzo del congiuntivo con i verbi di opinione a prescindere dal livello di convinzione delle mie affermazioni. 
Penso che sia decisamente la scelta migliore.


----------



## matoupaschat

Certo, comunque, non penso che tu sia l'unico ad avere voce in capitolo. Una lingua appartiene all'insieme dei suoi locutori, che siano colti o no. Chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## Dafne79

matoupaschat said:


> Certo, comunque, non penso che tu sia l'unico ad avere voce in capitolo. Una lingua appartiene all'insieme dei suoi locutori, che siano colti o no. Chi vivrà vedrà.



Certo che no! Appunto ribadisco: 
"Penso che il congiuntivo *sia* senza dubbio la scelta giusta"

(Ne sono convinto al 100%, ma la mia opinione non è per forza condivisa da tutti.)

Comunque puoi trovare conferma nell'articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca sopramenzionato. 

Poi, d'accordo, la lingua la fanno coloro i quali la usano. 

Ma sono sicuro che alla stragrande maggioranza dei madrelingua italiani "penso che e' giusto" non suoni corretto.

Saluti!


----------



## Necsus

Dafne79 said:


> Ma sono sicuro che alla stragrande maggioranza dei madrelingua italiani "penso che e' giusto" non suoni corretto.


Io me lo auguro, ma non ne sarei tanto sicuro. E parlando di sicurezza, scusa, ma o mi è sfuggito qualche post, o mi sfugge il senso della tua affermazione: la discussione è sul modo verbale retto da 'essere sicuri', non da 'pensare', che è caso ben diverso. 
Suggerisco la lettura anche di quest'altra discussione: ho bisogno di sentire che i miei passi abbiano/hanno un qualche senso.


----------



## Dafne79

Necsus said:


> Io me lo auguro, ma non ne sarei tanto sicuro. E parlando di sicurezza, scusa, ma o mi è sfuggito qualche post, o mi sfugge il senso della tua affermazione: la discussione è sul modo verbale retto da 'essere sicuri', non da 'pensare', che è caso ben diverso.
> Suggerisco la lettura anche di quest'altra discussione: ho bisogno di sentire che i miei passi abbiano/hanno un qualche senso.



Il mio intervento si riallaccia ai post di Ranocchietta e Nic4. 
Poi magari non sara' la stragrande maggioranza degli italiani ad essere del mio avviso, ma le mie riflessioni sembrano in sintonia con quelle di Ranocchietta e Nic4.

Saluti.


----------



## Necsus

Dafne79 said:


> Il mio intervento si riallaccia ai post di Ranocchietta e Nic4.


D'accordo, probabilmente sono io che continuo a non capire, ma ribadisco che il tema della discussione è '*ero sicuro* che Chiara era/fosse sincera', non '*pensavo* che Chiara era/fosse sincera'.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> D'accordo, probabilmente sono io che continuo a non capire, ma ribadisco che il tema della discussione è '*ero sicuro* che Chiara era/fosse sincera', non '*pensavo* che Chiara era/fosse sincera'.


 
Penso che tu *abbia* ragione, altrimenti siamo in due a non capire ... . Nonostante ciò le vostre spiegazioni (di Dafne79 ed il tuo nel post #2) sono in questo caso "filosoficamente" simili: sia "_ero siccuro..."_ che "_pensavo..."_ esprimono un'opinione soggettiva e non necessariamente la verità. 

Allora, avrei una "subdomanda". Quale frase è corretta:

Secondo me Chiara _era_ sincera
Secondo me Chiara _fosse_ sincera
Tutti dicevano che Chiara _era_ sincera
Tutti dicevano che Chiara _fosse_ sincera


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> sia "_ero sicuro..."_ che "_pensavo..."_ esprimono un'opinione soggettiva e non necessariamente la verità.
> 
> Secondo me Chiara _era_ sincera
> Secondo me Chiara _fosse_ sincera
> Tutti dicevano che Chiara _era_ sincera
> Tutti dicevano che Chiara _fosse_ sincera
> Dicevano/Si diceva che Chiara fosse sincera


No, la discriminante non può essere la soggettività, la distinzione è tra certezza, verità, realtà e incertezza, dubbio, possibilità. Dice Satta nel suo 'Ma che modo' [5]: "Un verbo come _sognare_ non esprime una realtà, altrimenti che sogno sarebbe; ma la realtà 'soggettiva' esiste; domandatelo appunto al sognante, il quale nel sogno soffre o gioisce come nella vita, proprio perché 'vive' una sua realtà particolare e privata [...]. Quindi niente _Ho sognato che tu mi baciassi_, bensì _che mi baciavi_".

Vedi anche la discussione 'ho bisogno di sentire che i miei passi abbiano/hanno un qualche senso.'


----------



## Dani68

Sottoscrivo tutto Dafne79!


Dafne79 said:


> L'italiano standard non accetta l'indicativo con i verbi di opinione quali credere, pensare, ritenere...
> E non si tratta solo di una questione di registro (vedasi l'articolo dell'accademia della Crusca sopramenzionato).
> 
> Tale norma trova la sua ragione d'essere nel fatto che, in italiano, *un'opinione viene sempre percepita* da chi parla come *soggettiva*.
> 
> Se affermo: "Penso che sia giusto!", esprimo la mia opinione, la quale e' relativa e non costituisce una verità assoluta, a prescindere da quanto io ne sia convinto.
> E' il mio parere,* ne sono assolutamente convinto, ma non collima necessariamente con il tuo*, e dunque non si tratta di una verità assoluta che deve per forza essere condivisa da tutti.
> 
> Si tratta di una delle meravigliose grandi differenze che caratterizzano la nostra lingua rispetto altre lingue romanze  (il francese o lo spagnolo) e che dimostra come la cultura, il sentire e il modo di vedere il mondo di un popolo influiscano direttamente sul linguaggio parlato.
> 
> È altresì vero che al giorno d'oggi il congiuntivo sembra essere sempre più accantonato a favore dell'indicativo per diverse ragioni tra le quali:
> 
> - la globalizzazione e le maggiori interferenze linguistico-culturali tra i popoli, che spingono verso l'omologazione delle culture;
> 
> - la maggior complessità del congiuntivo rispetto all'indicativo non si confà alle modalità di comunicazione odierne che tendono alla semplificazione estrema, spesso al semplicismo, e alla rapidità;
> 
> - l'ignoranza, la pigrizia, l'arroganza e la cafonaggine dei giornalisti, dei mezzi di comunicazione, dei politici, e degli opinionisti italiani, ma anche di parte della popolazione italiana. In particolar modo sono i mediocri personaggi della politica italiana coloro i quali sembrano gradire l'utilizzo dell'indicativo con i verbi di opinione, che condisce la loro oratoria fatta di insulti, grugniti, convinzioni e verità assolute (insomma "fatti, non pugnette!").
> 
> Per concludere, in quanto madrelingua italiano e studioso della lingua, mi sento di appoggiare l'utilizzo del congiuntivo con i verbi di opinione a prescindere dal livello di convinzione delle mie affermazioni.
> Penso che sia decisamente la scelta migliore.


----------



## Aegidius

Salve,
scusate se mi intrometto.
Nel caso: _mi convinsi che la realtà era/fosse decisamente diversa._
Cosa si deve usare?
Se ho ben capito, la differenza è soprattutto nella certezza o incertezza espressa nella principale, ma il verbo _convincersi _esprime una piena certezza?
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Direi che dipende dal contesto. Indicativo se _mi convinsi_ perché mi resi conto che oggettivamente non poteva essere altro che così, congiuntivo se _feci opera di convinzione_ su me stesso, indipendentemente da quella che la realtà effettivamente era.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Aegidius.

Sono completamente d'accordo con Necsus (=> Ciao!). La frase assume due sfumature diverse a seconda del modo utilizzato.
Se la realtà era oggettivamente in un certo modo, indipendentemente da come tu la vedevi prima di capirla con chiarezza, il modo da utilizzare è sicuramente l'indicativo.

Viceversa, se non è dato sapere come la realtà oggettivamente era e stai parlando soltanto di un processo avvenuto nella tua mente, di un'opera di autoconvincimento che hai messo in atto per poter infine vedere la realtà in modo differente da come la vedevi in origine, allora dovresti usare il congiuntivo.

Come sensazione personale, la presenza dell'avverbio "decisamente" mi fa comunque pensare che il senso che volevi dare alla frase è il primo, perché nel secondo caso avresti forse usato un avverbio meno assertivo. Come stanno le cose?


----------



## Aegidius

Grazie per le risposte!
In effetti sono nel primo caso: prima credevo una cosa, che si è rivelata sbagliata, poi ho trovato la verità, convincendomi che era la cosa giusta. Vada per l'indicativo, quindi.
Grazie di nuovo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Di niente. Buon fine settimana.


----------



## sagittania

Non


francisgranada said:


> Penso che tu *abbia* ragione, altrimenti siamo in due a non capire ... . Nonostante ciò le vostre spiegazioni (di Dafne79 ed il tuo nel post #2) sono in questo caso "filosoficamente" simili: sia "_ero siccuro..."_ che "_pensavo..."_ esprimono un'opinione soggettiva e non necessariamente la verità.
> 
> Allora, avrei una "subdomanda". Quale frase è corretta:
> 
> Secondo me Chiara _era_ sincera
> Secondo me Chiara _fosse_ sincera
> Tutti dicevano che Chiara _era_ sincera
> Tutti dicevano che Chiara _fosse_ sincera


Non potrai mai dire Secondo me Chiara fosse sincera, perché trattasi di principale e non di secondaria


----------



## azzurro84

Premesso che la lingua nasce prima dal parlato e poi dalla scrittura (come la musica, dove la notazione è stata perfezionata soltanto nel medioevo), contro l’ottusaggine di troppi conservatori con le idee rigide, con la presente discussione voglio dimostrare con chiarezza che, in alcuni casi, nella nostra lingua sono concessi dei margini di libertà se efficacemente giustificati dal senso che si vuole esprimere.

Prendiamo come esempio le forme “ero sicuro che ce ne fossero dieci/ero sicuro che ce n’erano dieci”. Ebbene, grammaticalmente la forma corretta è la prima, come tutti qui converranno. Ma c’è un però (bella questa, vero? “Ma” e “però” qui sono vicini ma non troppo. Io ci gioco con l’italiano, come vedete): nello scritto la forma tassativa è quella con il congiuntivo… ma nel parlato non è escluso che possa cambiare qualcosa (qui ho usato il congiuntivo perché si parla di possibilità/eventualità. Chiaro che non sono un sostenitore dell’indicativo sempre e comunque). Infatti, se nel pronunciare “ero sicuro che ce ne fossero/ce n'erano dieci”, con espressione di stupore, si pone l’accento sul numero, significa che ci si era sbagliati, che pertanto la quantità di dieci era una supposizione, non una certezza, e dunque in quel caso la forma corretta è quella con il congiuntivo (e il congiuntivo lo è il modo delle eventualità/possibilità. Esempio: “nel caso decida/decidesse” [rispettivamente eventualità/possibilità]. Anche qui bello il mio pleonasmo “lo è il modo”, vero? Non è grammaticalmente corretto ma qui come rafforzativo funziona. Italiano lingua flessibile, appunto); se invece nel pronunciare la medesima frase si pone l’accento a “ero sicuro”, con espressione di entusiasmo, significa che non ci si era sbagliati e dunque l’indicativo può essere benissimo utilizzato con valore assoluto di complemento oggetto (“essere sicuri di cosa?”). Adesso vediamo cos’avete da dire. Prego…


----------



## Pietruzzo

azzurro84 said:


> Prendiamo come esempio le forme “ero sicuro che ce ne fossero dieci/ero sicuro che ce n’erano dieci”. Ebbene, grammaticalmente la forma corretta è la prima,


Non direi. Dipende dal contesto. Vedi anche questa discussione (una delle tante che affrontano il tema).


----------



## Mary49

«Essere sicuro» + congiuntivo/indicativo
"Riporto la trattazione della GGIC (vol. II, 3.1.2.2., p. 449).
_Essere convinto/persuaso_ e _essere certo/sicuro che p_, costruito personalmente, possono essere seguiti senza differenziazioni semantiche sia dall’indicativo che dal congiuntivo. Anche qui la scelta di quest’ultimo può essere determinata da maggiori conoscenze del parlante, il quale, a differenza del SOGGETTO della predicazione, è al corrente della non-fattualità del contenuto della frase dipendente:
(151 a) Carlo era sicuro che la diagnosi fosse / era sbagliata.
(151 b) Maria fu subito sicura che la cameretta fosse / era di sua madre.
Anche qui le condizioni per la scelta del congiuntivo risiedono nel peso comunicativo del predicato sovraordinato, e in quello del suo contenuto. Gli aggettivi costruiti personalmente _X è certo/sicuro che_, cosí come _è convinto/persuaso_, hanno maggiore risalto che non i corrispettivi impersonali _è certo/sicuro che p_, aventi valore piuttosto di costatazione obiettiva. Non si tratta qui di indicare una qualche obiettiva (non-)verità: il contenuto della frase dipendente viene, mediante il congiuntivo, contrassegnato semplicemente come convinzione soggettiva del rispettivo SOGGETTO della predicazione.
Dopo la I pers. sing. l’indicativo è perciò la regola:
(152) Sono sicuro che a quell’ora nel giardino si godeva / ?godesse un magnifico freschetto.
Dopo negazione del predicato si ha, anche qui, di regola il congiuntivo:
(153) Non sono certo che a tutta l’opinione pubblica e persino ad alcuni ministri sia / *è del tutto chiaro che...".


----------



## azzurro84

Ecco una fonte:

Grammatica italiana - subordinate oggettive

La forma che mi viene rimproverata ("ero sicuro che ce n'erano dieci") si chiama tecnicamente "forma dichiarativa all'indicativo di subordinata oggettiva". 

Ciao


----------



## Pietruzzo

azzurro84 said:


> Ecco una fonte:
> 
> Grammatica italiana - subordinate oggettive
> 
> La forma che mi viene rimproverata ("ero sicuro che ce n'erano dieci") si chiama tecnicamente "forma dichiarativa all'indicativo di subordinata oggettiva".
> 
> Ciao


Non mi risulta che nessuno abbia rimproverato niente. Anzi, mi sembra che l'indicativo sia la scelta più naturale per una subordinata introdotta da "sono sicuro".


----------



## lorenzos

Qui si dice che "_essere sicuro_/_certo_/_convinto _non regge necessariamente l’indicativo, ma solo —di norma— alla prima persona singolare del presente indicativo (in frasi affermative)" e, per quel che vale, io sono assolutamente convinto che "_sono certo che sia stato lui_" sia preferibile a "_sono certo che è stato lui_".


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> io sono assolutamente convinto che "_sono certo che sia stato lui_" sia preferibile a "_sono certo che è stato lui_".


Io invece penso, anzi sono certo, che ti sbagli. E qui "sbagli" è congiuntivo per "penso" e indicativo per "sono certo"


----------



## bearded

azzurro84 said:


> La forma che mi viene rimproverata



Probabilmente ti riferisci alle obiezioni che hai ricevuto in un altro thread. Però considera che fra ''è escluso che'' e ''ero sicuro che'' c'è una bella differenza!



azzurro84 said:


> si chiama tecnicamente "forma dichiarativa all'indicativo di subordinata oggettiva".


Grazie, senza di te simili definizioni ci erano sconosciute...



Pietruzzo said:


> qui "sbagli" è congiuntivo per "penso" e indicativo per "sono certo"


So che è uno scherzo. Però che una stessa forma verbale possa essere contemporaneamente in due diversi 'modi' mi sembra da escludere: parlando meno scherzosamente, bisognerebbe fare una scelta. Secondo me nella tua frase  è congiuntivo, visto che ''anzi sono certo'' è solo un inciso. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> : parlando meno scherzosamente, bisognerebbe fare una scelta. Secondo me nella tua frase è congiuntivo, visto che ''anzi sono certo'' è solo un inciso. Che ne pensi?


Più che un inciso "anzi sono certo" mi sembra una correzione in corsa, che avrebbe senso solo nel parlato o per un particolare effetto retorico. Credo, ma non sono certo, che userei l'indicativo:
Es. "Penso, anzi sono certo, che oggi è giovedì".


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> "Penso, anzi sono certo, che oggi è giovedì"



Cosa dite, la togliamo la seconda virgola?


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Cosa dite, la togliamo la seconda virgola?


Sì, avrebbe senso ma evidenziando la frattura della frase:
Penso... anzi, sono certo che oggi è giovedì.


----------



## bearded

A me piace
Penso - anzi, sono certo - che oggi sia giovedì.


----------



## ohbice

Penso sia giovedì. Anzi, ne sono certo.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Penso sia giovedì. Anzi, ne sono certo.


Buona soluzione che in un certo senso taglia la testa al toro.


----------



## lövastrell

Rileggendo i post di questo thread, mi sono reso conto che parte del problema sta nella semantica. Essere sicuri è uno stato psicologico, ma non è infallibilmente correlato al darsi di uno stato di cose. Per questo a volte lo si usa al posto di "pensare che", specialmente quando è riferito al passato, e allora il congiuntivo suona naturale. Vedi "ero sicuro che Chiara fosse venuta, ma poi ho scoperto che era rimasta a casa": in un caso come questo io istintivamente avrei detto "_credevo _che Chiara...", ma qualcuno potrebbe voler sottolineare lo stato d'animo di sicurezza (io direi falsa sicurezza) che aveva in quel momento ("eppure ero così sicuro!"). Tuttavia, e per la stessa ragione, al presente non starebbe bene: entrando in una festa, dire "sono sicuro che Chiara sia venuta" non va bene perché in questo momento non ha senso per me dubitare della veridicità del mio stato d'animo, dato che non ne ho (ancora) motivo. Idem per "sono certo che oggi sia giovedì": se sei certo perché non usi l'indicativo? e se non lo sei perché non dici "credo che..."? Per questo do ragione a Pietruzzo. 
Buona domenica. Penso sia domenica, anzi sono certo che è domenica.


----------



## Mary49

lövastrell said:


> Vedi "ero sicuro che Chiara fosse venuta, ma poi ho scoperto che era rimasta a casa":


Io avrei detto "Ero sicuro che Chiara *sarebbe venuta*...". Non è posteriorità rispetto a "Ero sicuro"?


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Non è posteriorità rispetto a "Ero sicuro"?


Secondo me non necessariamente.  Chiara ed io abbiamo concordato di andare a un'affollatissima festa separatamente. Nel momento in cui sono arrivato là, in base agli accordi ''io ero sicuro che Chiara fosse venuta (anche lei), ma poi ho scoperto che era rimasta a casa''.


----------



## lövastrell

Mary49 said:


> Io avrei detto "Ero sicuro che Chiara *sarebbe venuta*..."


Sì, ma mi riferivo a un post precedente, dove la situazione, per come l'ho capita, è quella di chi, mentre partecipava un certo evento, era sicuro che Chiara era presente, ma in seguito, finita la festa (per una volta in senso non solo metaforico), ha scoperto che non era così. Certamente se arrivo a una festa convinto che ci sia Chiara e non la trovo, uso anch'io il condizionale.

cross-posted con bearded


----------



## danieleferrari

A me sembra una distinzione diastratica, diafasica e diamesica. In un contesto non sorvegliato (orale e informale), probabilmente mi limiterei a un (consapevole): "Ero sicuro che veniva". 

La generalizzazione dell'imperfetto è un tratto dell'italiano neostandard. Il suo uso viene sovraesteso, perché regolare.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> "Ero sicuro che veniva".


O magari ''ero sicuro che era venuta''


----------



## lövastrell

danieleferrari said:


> probabilmente mi limiterei a un (consapevole): "Ero sicuro che veniva"


Intendi nel caso in cui arrivo lì e non ce la trovo? Sì, potrei benissimo dirlo. Ma sottolineavo il fatto che il congiuntivo, che nel thread molti hanno sostenuto, ha la sua motivazione nella vicinanza semantica tra "ero sicuro che" e "ero convinto che", "credevo che", specialmente quando si vuol marcare l'elemento soggettivo di convinzione e non la corrispondenza ai fatti. Controprova, non direi mai "sapevo che veniva, ma mi sbagliavo", perché non si può sapere una cosa non vera (almeno così mi hanno insegnato i logici). Cioè, nel caso di "sapere" la corrispondenza ai fatti è richiesta, nel caso di "esser sicuri" può non esserlo. Va da sé, poi, che come ci sono contesti grammaticalmente meno sorvegliati, ce ne sono anche di logicamente meno sorvegliati, ahimé.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Certi tratti del _neostandard_ mi appaiono ancora marginali, non normativi o estremamente colloquiali, probabilmente sto invecchiando.  Per un ventenne, la percezione del_ neostandard_ è sicuramente diversa. Mi scuso per il riferimento personale.


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> Certi tratti del _neostandard_ mi appaiono ancora marginali, non normativi o estremante colloquiali, probabilmente sto invecchiando.


A me sembra 'la lingua viva' (Manzoni-Ascoli), che si voglia o no. Evito strutture semanticamente vuote, come 'quello che è' (perifrasi determinativa), 'ci attualizzante', la generalizzazione di 'gli', o miracoli vari... Però rappresentano la quotidianità di molti.

Oggi parliamo di quello che è il fenomeno di Renzi (non più tardi di ieri ne ho sentiti due, se non tre).

C'ho voglia di andare al mare.

Ho visto Maria e gli ho detto...

(Si possono anche combinare )


----------



## bearded

Restando nell'ambito del(l'orrido) linguaggio estremamente colloquiale, direi che ''ero sicuro che veniva'' corrisponde nello  standard a  ''ero sicuro che sarebbe venuta'' (futuro nel passato, secondo l'interpretazione di Mary49), mentre ''ero sicuro che era venuta'' corrisponde a ''ero sicuro che fosse venuta'' (come nello scenario descritto nel mio #59).



Olaszinhok said:


> Certi tratti del _neostandard_ mi appaiono ancora marginali, non normativi o estremante colloquiali, probabilmente sto invecchiando.  Per un ventenne, la percezione del_ neostandard_ è sicuramente diversa.


Condivido.


----------



## bearded

danieleferrari said:


> A me sembra 'la lingua viva'


Penso che l'accettazione (e l'uso) o meno del ''neostandard'' sia un questione prettamente _diastratica, diafasica e diamesica, _secondo la tua espressione (voglio sperare che questa terminologia sia familiare a tutti noi ).
Insomma sostanzialmente in dipendenza dalla classe sociale, dall'ambiente o dagli interlocutori,  nonché dal mezzo usato (scrivo ''ero sicuro che veniva'' in un appunto per il netturbino o in una dissertazione universitaria?).


----------



## Olaszinhok

danieleferrari said:


> C'ho voglia di andare al mare.
> 
> Ho visto Maria e gli ho detto...


Il primo esempio è comunissimo, a parte la grafia contestata da molti, ma ormai maggioritaria, anche sui giornali. Il secondo  da evitare (mi fa orrore), se non altro per la semplificazione morfologica che comporta. Credo che sia il caso di fermarci qua, siamo già abbondantemente fuori tema.


----------

